# Savage model 322a magazines?



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all does anyone have any mags. for savage model 322A .22 hornet. Or any info where to find some, looked on line and not much there. Thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Canoerower,
I'd say that gun shows are going to be your best bet, for finding a magazine. Take it with you, the next time you go to one and see what you can find. 

Bowhunter57


----------

